# My Flea market find



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok I finally got what I consider to be a big find today, after years of going to flea markets and garage sales & only finding beat up Lifelike & Tyco cars I hit the home run today










It is an open rivet, 100% stock, very clean car, I paid $7 for it, and he has some Atlas track and more cars that he is going to bring tomorrow, I cant wait. 

Boosted


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome Find Boosted-Z71. :thumbsup:
Get there early tomorrow so you don't miss anymore goodies.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

That is a wonderful find at an awesome price!!


Old Blue


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

$7??

Sweetness&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes $7, he started at $10, I offered $5 and he countered $7

It was a good day

Boosted


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! Terrific find! Nice color too!

-Paul


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

very nice..hoping my flea market find ship will come in someday..lol


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

wow
You hit a Home Run with that car.:thumbsup:
I'D BUY THEM ALL DAY LONG AT THAT PRICE.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Ok I finally got what I consider to be a big find today, after years of going to flea markets and garage sales & only finding beat up Lifelike & Tyco cars I hit the home run today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hunting U down & beating U w/ a wet-noodle !!!
GREEN w/ Envy!!! :thumbsup:
congrads :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I am very pleased with my find, I went back today & he did not drive back to where the other cars were at, so he promised to bring them next week

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Road TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice score boosted


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Thanks Guys, I am very pleased with my find, I went back today & he did not drive back to where the other cars were at, so he promised to bring them next week
> 
> Boosted


Xmas anytime is a GOOD time 4 Xmas ;-)

Pete :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good job Boosted Z71. I'm happy for you. I hope you can get more great deals this summer.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Score! Very nice.

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

had to work yesterday and it poured rain, so we figured no one would be at the flea market, so I went this morning and he was there and had found the cars, I picked up the following for cars for $10 plus some Atlas track, maybe 20 pieces.




































And there is a chance that he may know where more are at, I can hardly wait

The bodies are in perfect condition, the Lionel Is missing pickup shoes & motor, & that is it. going to be removing those decals soon

Boosted


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Excellent Score again! Hope he finds a boat load for ya! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Those decals look factory to me. Think twice...


----------

